# 93-97 Altima suspension?



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

What type of REAR suspension does this body style Altima have? Is it independent or something else? Thanx!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

independent.


----------



## 89Joe (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks. I see in your little spot of information that you have a '94 Altima SE. Auto or 5spd? Overall, how do you like that car? How long have you had it and have you ever needed to do any major repairs on it? Thanks. I might be pickin' one up. Unless I can find a decent and cheap '96 up Maxima, I'll have to choose between an Altima or a G20. I'm leaning heavily toward the G20.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive had it for about 4 1/2 years now... 5 engines, 3 trannies and 3 clutches later - i still love that car. 
ive had nitrous on it for about 3 1/2 of those years. went thru so many engines only because the first one had high miles, the 2nd one hydro-locked and the others were bad from the get-go and were junkyard engines. overall, i love that car, very reliable and fun to drive.


----------

